# CFIDS/Fibro Self-Help Course signup



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to the Co-Cure list:***********************************We are currently accepting signups for the Winter session of the CFIDS/Fibromyalgia Self-Help Course. The course, which begins January 16, is a 6-week email discussion group that focuses on practical strategies for managing common problems of CFIDS and fibromyalgia. The cost of the course, which includes a copy of "The CFIDS & Fibromyalgia Self-Help Book," is $25. Visit our website to learn more and to register: http://www.CFIDSselfhelp.orgWe offer partial scholarships for low-income patients wanting to take our course. The deadline for scholarship applications is December 19. For more information, see: http://www.cfidsselfhelp.org/scholarships.htmBruce Campbell, Director


----------

